# هل يسوع غشنا وقال لنا في الأرض سيكون لكم راحة وسلام وسط الأشرار



## aymonded (9 أبريل 2013)

سلام  ومحبة من إلهنا الحي الذي لم يعدنا بشيء سوى ملكوته ومجده وأنه يكون معنا  كل الأيام ليحفظنا من الشرير وكل محاربات العدو أن سهرنا على حياتنا وخضعنا لكلمته، وينقلنا لمجد ملكوته الفائق بالصبر والتعزية وسط الضيق بالرغم من أن الضيق يستمر موجود ولن يُرفع...

أنا  مندهش للغاية من كل الذين ينظرون للحياة مع الله على أساس أنها أرضية  مريحة كلها نجاح وهدوء وسلام مع كل الناس، لأن بعضنا - إلى الآن - ينظر لله على مستوى العهد العتيق الذي يتكلم عن البركة  الأرضية، أي أن يحدث بركة في الأكل والشرب والعمل والفلوس والزواج.. الخ  الخ، وأن لم يتحقق ذلك في حياته ويحدث إخفاق في الارتباط أو أي شيء فيه العالم، يقول أن ليس هناك الله وأنه لا ينظر إلينا ولا يستجيب، أنا لم أعد أؤمن به، لأني طلبت كثيراً ولم يستجيب !!!
واعتمدنا على هذا الفكر البعيد عن الإنجيل، يجعلنا نفشل حتماً وتضيع منا الحياة الأبدية  وقد نصل للإلحاد، لأن فهمنا المغلوط يضيع علينا معرفة الله الحقيقية، لأن  حتى ولو كان حاضراً معنا فلن نراه على الإطلاق، لأننا نُريد مسيح الأرض والجسد، وأن  يُحقق لنا ما نطلب على الأرض ليكون لنا، وأن ينتقم لنا ويولع في الأعداء  وتنزل نار من السماء لتأكلهم، وإن أصابتهم  مصيبة أو دخلوا في مشاكل نفرح ونقول ربنا نصفنا لأنه معنا وينتقم لنا، مع أننا في تلك الساعة نسقط فوراً من النعمة  وتفارقنا قوة الله، لأننا فقدنا المحبة وطرحناها بعيداً عنا بسبب غضبنا وحب الانتقام الذي تملك وتسلط علينا وتناسينا أن المسيح الرب أتى لأجل أن يدعو الخطاة والفجار والقتلة والسارقين للتوبة والحياة الأبدية !!!!


+ فصرخت سوسنة بصوت عظيم وقالت أيها الإله الأزلي البصير بالخفايا العالم بكل شيء قبل أن يكون (دانيال 13: 42)
+ أقول لكم الآن قبل أن يكون حتى متى كان تؤمنون إني أنا هوَّ (يوحنا 13: 19)
يا إخوتي يسوع لم يغشنا، ولم يقل في العالم سأكون معكم لأُعطيكم  كل ما على الأرض من غنى ومجد وسألعن لاعنيكم وأُهين من يضطهدونكم وسأقتلهم  وأنتقم منهم، وستكونون في أعلى المراكز الاجتماعية والعالم سيفرح بكم ويقبلكم ويُكرمكم، فهذا لم يكن يسوع قط، بل هذا كله رؤية الإنسان الساقط الذي  لم يرتفع بعد لمجد الإله الواحد، هذا هو الإنسان المتعلق بالأرضيات والحسيات والغير فاهم التدبير الإلهي  ولم يدخل بعد في سرّ الإيمان الحي بعد لأن كل تعلقه بالأرض مع أنه مكتوب:


 [   فأن كنتم قد قمتم مع المسيح فاطلبوا ما فوق حيث المسيح جالس عن يمين الله،  اهتموا بما فوق لا بما على الأرض، لأنكم قد متم وحياتكم مستترة مع المسيح  في الله ] (كولوسي 3: 1 - 3)
فلماذا نعود للعهد القديم، ونطلب ما على الأرض من راحة وإنصاف، ونظن أن لنا هنا مدينة باقية، ونطلب بركة الأرض، والأنتقام من أعدائنا وأن نعيش حياة رغدة هُنا، والرب نفسه لم يوعدنا قط بهذا على وجه الإطلاق، وللأسف وكأننا لم نقرأ الإنجيل قط ولم نعرف بكلام الرب يسوع ولا الرسل عن الألم والضيق لكل من يحيا بالتقوى ويحب الرب في عدم فساد، وكأننا لم نقم مع المسيح بعد، فأن كان رب المجد الله الحي الظاهر في الجسد فعلوا فيه كل ما رأوه من شرّ ليتخلصوا منه بكل مكيده فكم نكون نحن، فالرب نفسه قال لنا: [  لأنه أن كانوا بالعود الرطب يفعلون هذا، فماذا يكون باليابس ] (لوقا 23: 31)

وليتنا نقرأ الإنجيل قراءة صحيحة وننتبه للكلام المكتوب بالروح القدس: 
+ [ صادقة هي الكلمة أنه إن كنا قد متنا معه فسنحيا أيضاً معه. أن كنا نصبر فسنملك أيضا معه، أن كنا ننكره فهو أيضاً سيُنكرنا. أن كنا غير أُمناء فهو يبقى أميناً لن يقدر أن يُنكر نفسه ] (2تيموثاوس 2: 11 - 13)
+ [ فأن كنا أولاداً فأننا ورثة أيضاً ورثة الله ووارثون مع المسيح، أن كنا نتألم معه لكي نتمجد أيضاً معه ] (رومية 8: 17)
+ [ لو كنتم من العالم لكان العالم يحب خاصته ولكن لأنكم لستم من العالم بل أنا اخترتكم من العالم لذلك "يبغضكم" العالم ] (يوحنا 15: 19)
+ [ لست أسأل أن تأخذهم من العالم بل أن تحفظهم من الشرير ] (يوحنا 17: 15)
+ [ ليسوا من العالم كما إني أنا لست من العالم ] (يوحنا 17: 16)
+ [ أنظروا اية محبة أعطانا الآب حتى نُدعى أولاد الله "من أجل هذا لا يعرفنا العالم" لأنه لا يعرفه ] (1يوحنا 3: 1)

 فيا إخوتي أن كان  هناك محبة حقيقية لله الحي لقلنا مع الرسول بسهولة: [ من سيفصلنا عن محبة  المسيح أشدة أم ضيق أم اضطهاد أم جوع أم عُري أم خطر أم سيف، كما هو مكتوب  إننا من أجلك نُمات كل النهار قد حُسبنا مثل غنم للذبح، ولكننا في هذه  جميعها يعظم انتصارنا بالذي أحبنا، فإني متيقن أنه لا موت ولا حياة ولا  ملائكة ولا رؤساء ولا قوات ولا أمور حاضرة ولا مستقبلة ولا علو ولا عمق ولا  خليقة أخرى تقدر أن تفصلنا عن محبة الله التي في المسيح يسوع ربنا ]  (رومية 8: 35)
 
فأن أحب أحد الرب فهو يبيع كل  شيء حتى نفسه لأجل أن يربح المسيح ويوجد فيه، ولن يهمه شيء في الدنيا كلها سوى أنه يُرضي حبيبه الخاص ويمتلئ من محبته، ولن يهمه فقر ولا عمل ولا غنى ولا أي شيء في هذا العالم لأن رجاءه حي بربنا يسوع ناظراً للعلو الحلو الذي للقديسين، بلد المُحبين، لأن هنا على الأرض هو غريب ونزيل وشاهد لعمل الله، وعمله أن ينشر ملكوت الله الظاهر في حياته ومحبته للجميع، فلا شيء يزعزع إيمانه قط أو يحزن لفقدانه (مهما ما كان هو) لأنه لابس الثوب الجديد وممتلئ قلبه بالكنز السماوي الروح القدس، وهذا ليس بالكلام ولا باللسان بل بالعمل والحق  وعلى مستوى الخبرة الشخصية المُعاشة...
لأن كل هذا القلق والاضطراب وعدم  القدرة على الحياة بالوصية ولا محبة الله ولا الآخرين، وانعدام الرؤية  الإيمانبة الحقيقية يدل على أن الإنسان  لازال يحيا في السقوط ولم يتذوق قوة التوبة بعد، ولم يرتدي الثوب  السماوي، بل ولم يدخل في خبرة حقيقية مع الله الحي، بل كانت كلها أفكار مقتنع بها وعند أول محك سقط وتعرى الإنسان لتنكشف الحقيقة أمام ضميره قبل أي شيء آخر، لذلك يلعن لاعنيه ويُريد أن ينتقم من أجل كرامته وذاته، وفي هذه الحالة ينسى الوصية وينكر عمل الله ويرفض الصليب...
 
 يا إخوتي فرحنا بكلمة الله ليس دليل على أننا عشناها، لأن ما يسقط على القلب الغير جيد، الأرض المشققة، تنبت الكلمة فيه إلى حين، وعند أول ظهور للشمس، ييبس العشب ويسقط زهره، لأن ليس له أصل يتحمل حرارة الشمس الحارقة في ظُهر الصيف القاسي !!!


 لذلك أن مررنا بالتجارب وشعرنا اننا فقدنا إيماننا، لنعلم أن هذا الإيمان لم يكن إيمان حي، بل إيمان نظري اعتمد على العاطفة الجسدية المتقلبة، لأن الإيمان الحي يظهر وقت الأزمات راسخاً كالشجرة الضخمة التي تضرب جذورها في أعماق الأرض، لا يهمها الريح التي تهزها لأنها قوية كالصخر يستحيل اقتلاعها قط.....


----------



## elghost (10 أبريل 2013)

*كلما أريد  أن أسير في طريق الله، يحاربنى الشيطان بشدة. وأنا أطلب إلي الله أن يتدخل. ومع ذلك  ففي ساعة التجربة، أشعر أن الله قد تركنى، فأفقد المقاومة بعد حين بسيط وأسقط.  فلماذا؟*

الجواب: إن الله لا  يتركك. ولكن أنت الذى تتركه. أما محاربة الشيطان لك كلما سرت في طريق الله، فهذا شئ  طبيعى، لأن الشيطان يحسد أولاد الله، ولا يحب لهم الخير. ولكن لماذا أنت تطيع  الشيطان، وتستسلم لحروبه، وتفقد المقاومة سريعاً وتسقط. في الواقع أنت لا تطيع  الشيطان، وإنما تطيع رغبة موجودة في قلبك. إنها رغبة في داخلك لم تتخلص من سيطرتها  بعد. لم يتنق قلبك منها ومن محبتها. فهى تمثل خيانة داخلية. الواضح إنك لم تترك  الخطية من قلبك، فهي موجودة في داخلك وفي وقت التجربة، حينما تحاربك الخطية من  الخارج، تجد في قلبك إشتياقاً لها. تجد نداء لها من الداخل.. ولو أن الخطية حاربتك،  ولم تجد لإستجابة لها في داخلك، لتركتك ومشت. لو زحفت عليك نار من الخارج، ولم تجدك  مادة قابلة للإشتعال، فإنها لا تؤذيك بشئ.. أما لو وجدت في قلبك ما يتفق معها، فإن  الطيور علي أشكالها تقع. الخطية حاربت يوسف الصديق، ولم تجد في داخله استجابة، فلم  تقدر علي إسقاطه.. والآن ماذا أقول لك، لو كان داخلك لا يزال ضعيفاً.؟ أقول لك:  قاوم بكل ما تستطيع، وأصمد. وعندما يجدك الله متمسكاً به، سيرسل لك نعمة تنقذك. ولا  تنسى ما قاله بولس الرسول إلي العبرانيين من جهة هذه المقاومة. لقد وبخهم قائلاً "  لم تقاوموا بعد حتى الدم، مجاهدين ضد الخطية" (عب 4: 12). قاوم إذن واصمد، وليكن  الرب معك. ومن الآن حاول ان تقوى قلبك من الداخل حتى لا يخونك. (أقراء الفصل الخاص  بهذا في كتاب حياة التوبة والنقاوة).


----------



## Strident (10 أبريل 2013)

- وعد انه لن يعوزنا شيء
- وعد انه يطعم الجميع حتى العصافير...واننا افضل من عصافير كثيرة
- وعد انه سيكسو البشر كما يكسو زنابق الحقل
- وعد انه لن يتركنا يتامى
- وعد ان الآيات ستتبع المؤمنين في كل مكان ويرفض ان يظهر معجزة واحدة تطمئننا او تجذب الاخرين
... إلخ

نعم....لقد وعد بالكثير وبصراحة أراه يخلف الكثير من وعوده، وليس مع أولاده فقط!


----------



## aymonded (10 أبريل 2013)

Libertus قال:


> - وعد انه لن يعوزنا شيء
> - وعد انه يطعم الجميع حتى العصافير...واننا افضل من عصافير كثيرة
> - وعد انه سيكسو البشر كما يكسو زنابق الحقل
> - وعد انه لن يتركنا يتامى
> ...



إذن أنت لم تدخل بعد في سرّ التدبير ولم تعرف ربنا يسوع وإياه مصلوباً، ومكتوب كونوا مكتفين بما عندكم لأنه قال لا أهملك ولا أتركك، والرب قال إن أراد أحد أن يكون لي تلميذاً فليحمل صليبه كل يوم ويتبعني، وأيضاً [ فقال له يسوع للثعالب أوجرة ولطيور السماء أوكار وأما ابن الإنسان فليس له أين يسند رأسه ] (متى 8: 20)

أخي الحبيب هل أنت لم تجد لقمة العيش ولا لبس ولا سكن ولا أي شيء على المستوى الشخصي !!! وهل لازم وضروري أن يكون هناك معجزات وآيات في كل حين وكل وقت، وهل الله صاحب شو إعلامي، ثم أين الإيمان الحي الرائي المجد الفائق، كل ما تقوله ليس له إلا جوب الرب على التلاميذ [ أين إيمانكم ]
 وصدقني من يبحث عن راحة على الأرض ويطلب كل ما عليها، لم يدخل بعد في سرّ قيامة يسوع، لأن من قام مع المسيح ينظر للعلو الحلو الذي للقديسين، اما الكلام النظري والفكري المنحصر في الأرضيات والحسيات سيظل عثرة النفس وسبب اضطرابها العظيم [ أيام سنينا هي سبعون سنة وأن كانت مع القوة فثمانون سنة وأفخرها تعب وبلية لأنها تقرض سريعاً فنطير ] (مزمور 90: 10)
الرب وعدنا بمُلكه على القلب وسكناه فينا أن حفظنا وصاياه التي لم ولن تكون ثقيلة أن عملناها بقوته، طبعاً أن كان هو الصخرة التي بٌنيت عليها حياتنا.

صلي أن تعرف يسوع القيامة والحياة بانفتاح قلبك عليه بدون أن تضع لنفسك عراقيل وتحصره في أشياء حسب الفكر الإنساني المحصور في بركات الأرض والمعجزات المبهرة التي تقوي الذات وتجعل الإنسان يفتخر بأن عنده الحق، لأن الله لا يعطي شو إعلامي بمجر معجزات، مع أن كل يوم بتحدث معجزات كثيرة والناس لا تؤمن، لأن المشكلة ليست في المعجزة في حد ذاتها بل في الإنسان، ورجاء أن تعود لمزمور 73 هاتلاقي فيه نفس ذات الحالة والتعجب من أن الأشرار في صحة وسلام .. الخ، وهبنا الله انفتاح القلب على مجده لنراه ونعرفه إله حي وحضور مُحيي، كن معافي في سرّ الإيمان الحي بشخص ربنا يسوع المسيح الذي له المجد إلى الأبد آمين
​


----------



## aymonded (10 أبريل 2013)

elghost قال:


> *كلما أريد  أن أسير في طريق الله، يحاربنى الشيطان بشدة. وأنا أطلب إلي الله أن يتدخل. ومع ذلك  ففي ساعة التجربة، أشعر أن الله قد تركنى، فأفقد المقاومة بعد حين بسيط وأسقط.  فلماذا؟*
> 
> الجواب: إن الله لا  يتركك. ولكن أنت الذى تتركه. أما محاربة الشيطان لك كلما سرت في طريق الله، فهذا شئ  طبيعى، لأن الشيطان يحسد أولاد الله، ولا يحب لهم الخير. ولكن لماذا أنت تطيع  الشيطان، وتستسلم لحروبه، وتفقد المقاومة سريعاً وتسقط. في الواقع أنت لا تطيع  الشيطان، وإنما تطيع رغبة موجودة في قلبك. إنها رغبة في داخلك لم تتخلص من سيطرتها  بعد. لم يتنق قلبك منها ومن محبتها. فهى تمثل خيانة داخلية. الواضح إنك لم تترك  الخطية من قلبك، فهي موجودة في داخلك وفي وقت التجربة، حينما تحاربك الخطية من  الخارج، تجد في قلبك إشتياقاً لها. تجد نداء لها من الداخل.. ولو أن الخطية حاربتك،  ولم تجد لإستجابة لها في داخلك، لتركتك ومشت. لو زحفت عليك نار من الخارج، ولم تجدك  مادة قابلة للإشتعال، فإنها لا تؤذيك بشئ.. أما لو وجدت في قلبك ما يتفق معها، فإن  الطيور علي أشكالها تقع. الخطية حاربت يوسف الصديق، ولم تجد في داخله استجابة، فلم  تقدر علي إسقاطه.. والآن ماذا أقول لك، لو كان داخلك لا يزال ضعيفاً.؟ أقول لك:  قاوم بكل ما تستطيع، وأصمد. وعندما يجدك الله متمسكاً به، سيرسل لك نعمة تنقذك. ولا  تنسى ما قاله بولس الرسول إلي العبرانيين من جهة هذه المقاومة. لقد وبخهم قائلاً "  لم تقاوموا بعد حتى الدم، مجاهدين ضد الخطية" (عب 4: 12). قاوم إذن واصمد، وليكن  الرب معك. ومن الآن حاول ان تقوى قلبك من الداخل حتى لا يخونك. (أقراء الفصل الخاص  بهذا في كتاب حياة التوبة والنقاوة).



أشكرك يا جميل على التعليق، مع أنه يفضل يكون في موضوع مستقل بذاته لفائدة الجميع
 النعمة تكون معك وتملأ قلبك سلام
​


----------



## aymonded (10 أبريل 2013)

Libertus قال:


> ﻻ انا شخصياً ما وقعتش ف ده.....
> 
> وعشان كده مستغرب ازاي انا اللي خاطي ووحش حنين على الجعانين اكتر منه هو



حبيب قلبي الغالي اقرأ مزمور 73 بدقة وهدوء وانت تعرف
النعمة تملأ قلبك سلام ومسرة آمين
​


----------



## Strident (10 أبريل 2013)

قريته وعارفه من زمان لكنه ﻻ يقنعني وخصوصاً حتة آخرتهم دي.....فين ده؟

دي منافية تماماً لكل اللي بنشوفه قدامنا


----------



## aymonded (10 أبريل 2013)

Libertus قال:


> قريته وعارفه من زمان لكنه ﻻ يقنعني وخصوصاً حتة آخرتهم دي.....فين ده؟
> 
> دي منافية تماماً لكل اللي بنشوفه قدامنا



أخي الحبيب إنت تحتاج شفاء من يسوع وانفتاح بصيرة القلب الداخلي لأنك لا ترى قوة الإنجيل وحياة الوصية، فاطلب ان يعطيك الله معرفته الحقيقية في سرّ الإيمان الحي، ومش كان قصدي تشوف آخرة الأشرار الذي تركز عليها لأن المزمور يوجه للقلب، لأن فاتك الكثير في المزمور يا محبوب الله الحلو وركزت على الأشرار فقط لا غير، مع أن المزمور أعمق من كده بكتير، أنا بالطبع لن اشرح المزمور لأنك أعلم مني بكل شرح وتفسير، لكن الموضوع يحتاج عقل مستنير منفتح على الله الحي، فاطلب انفتاح البصيرة الداخلية واترك ما هو في الخارج من شكل ومظهرية، أن كنت حقاً بكل قلبك تُريد ان تعرف يسوع القيامة والحياة، وسيبك من الناس يا جميل مش هاتنفعك بحاجة، يعني لما جه الرسول بطرس يسأل الرب عن القديس يوحنا فقال له الرب [ أن شئت أن أُبقيه إلى ان آتي فما لك أنت، اتبعني أنت ] فالرب يهمنا أننا نتبعه ولن يعطينا جواباً عن الآخرين ومصيرهم، لأن ربما من نراهم أشرار اليوم نراهم بكره أعظم القديسين، أنا تعودت ان أنظر لما اجتزت فيه من خبرة والآخرين اتركهم لله الحي، أخدمهم نعم، لكن أتدخل في مصير واحد أو أعرف كل تفاصيل الكون مش يهمني، لأني أرى مجد الله وأعرف عمل يده...

صديقي الحلو أنظر لنفسك فماذا أنت فعلت لمن تراهم محتاجين ومعوزين، فأن كنت ترى الله قاسي ولا يتعامل مع أحد ويترك الفقراء ويطرح الناس في المهالك، وترى أن الأشرار تنجح وتدوس على الفقير، فتحنن أنت عليهم وانظر ما الذي في استطاعتك أن تقدمه لهم عملياً لتساعدهم، لأن الكلام ما أسهله ولكن الفعل والتطبيق ما أصعبه.. كن معافي
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 أبريل 2013)

Libertus قال:


> > والقليل *الذي اعطيه انا* افضل من الصفر....افضل من تركهم تحت *رحمة امثالي....يفتكروا* يدوهم وﻻ هينسوهم
> 
> 
> *القليل الذى تعطيه ؟؟!!*
> ...


----------



## إيمليــآ (10 أبريل 2013)

*,.*

مش عآرفة جونى إذآ كنت مؤهلة فى نظركـ للرد عليكـ ولآ لأ 
ولو إن فى رأيى إن دى قدرة كل شخص للدخول لغيرهـ من بآب مختلف
لإننآ كلنآ مختلفين ومحتآجين آلتنوع


إنت بتسأل إزآى ربنآ يسمح بوجود نآس  كتير محتآجين ومتألمين مع إنه وعدهم بعكس دآ
بس آلسؤآل آلأسآسى هم أصلاً محتآجين ومتألمين ليه

آلكتآب بيقول " *كل آلأشيآء تعمل مع**اً للخير للذين يحبون آلله* "
دى خطة كبيرة بتجمع كل آلبشر وكل شخص ليه حقوق فى وعود ربنآ تجآهه .. وكمآن ليه وآجبآت لآزم يأديهآ

لكن مش بس كدآ ... فى آلخطة دى كلنآ بنأثر على بعض .. كلنآ نآقصين وبنكتمل بآلله .. لكن محتآجين آلآخرين وهم محتآجينآ
علشآن كدآ معظم وصآيآ آلرب مترجمه فى محبتنآ ومسآعدتنآ ليهم إللى من خلآلهآ بنصل لمحبته
فربنآ مش هو آلمسئول آلوحيد عن إحتيآجآتنآ ... إنت وأنآ وكل شخص مسئول لإننآ أدآة ربنآ لتلبيتهآ

ورداً على سؤآل بديهى .. ليه أصلاً بنأثر على بعض بآلشكل إللى يخلينآ " *تحت رحمة بعض* " ..؟
فربنآ زى مآ أعطلنآ إمتيآزآت كتير وإحنآ إللى بنطوعهآ بشكل مفيد أو لأ ... ليه مآنقولش إن قدرة آلتأثير إمتيآز من آلإمتيآزآت دى ...؟
آلقدرة إللى زى مآ بتستخدم معآيآ فهى " ملكى "


   





*.،*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (10 أبريل 2013)

Libertus قال:


> ايميليا بتتكلمي ازاي؟
> 
> طبعاً انتي مؤهلة جداً....اسمحي لي ها أجل الرد عليكي عشان عايز اقرا مشاركتك تاني واهضمها....
> 
> انا هاروح وابقى اقراها واعلق...اوكي؟


شكراً يآ جونى خد وقتكـ أكيد

بس كنت عآيزة أوضح نقطة أخآف تتفهم غلط
فيه فرق بين مشآق وآلآم آلحيآة آلأرضية إللى وضحهآ موضوع أستآذنآ أيمن
وبين فكرة تلبية طلبآتنـآ وسد حآجتنآ كأبنآء محبوبين عند آلرب حسب وعودهـ

آلأولى مفيهآش جدل لإن دى نتيجة طبيعية لطبيعتنآ آلسآقطة فى آلحيآة آلأرضية
لكن علآقتنآ بآلرب بتغيير كل مفآهمينآ حتى فى نظرتنآ لإحتيآجآتنآ ودى فعلاً أدآة مختلفة لتلبيتهآ







*.،*​
​


----------



## Desert Rose (10 أبريل 2013)

اشكرك استاذ ايمن على الموضوع الحلو ده احنا فعلا كنا محتاجينه جدا 

لا المسيح مش غشنا , لانه موعدناش بأن الحياة هتكون وردى بالعكس ده هو اتكلم بمنتهى الصراحة عن الالم اللى هيواجه كل اللى يتبعه 
وهو نفسه جاز فى هذا الالم , امال لو مكانش جاز فى الالم ده بنفسه وهو بلا خطية كنا حسينا ازاى ؟ لو مكانش اتقال عليه عبد المتسلطين 
وبذلت ظهرى للضاربين وخدى للناتفين وجهى لم امنع عن العار والبصق 
 , كنا هنحس اننا بنعبد اله فى برج عاجى ولا حس ولا هيحس باللى احنا فيه ابدا 

بالنسبة للوعود بتاعته عن انه هيكون معانا , وينقذنا , اولا لازم نفهم ان الوعود ديه تتحقق للمؤمنين التابعين ليه بحق وحقيقى 
ثانيا ترجمة تحقيق هذة الوعود تختلف فى نظر الله ومقياسه عن نظرتنا احنا البشرية 
لو قدرنا نفهم الاساس او ال core بتاع رسالة المسيح وازاى هو عايزنا نكون شبهه ونكون شبهه فى ايه , هنقدر نفهم ان وسط كل الازمات والالام الوعود فعلا بتتحقق 
بس مش بتتحق بحسب الرؤية البشرية او التخطيط البشرى , انما بتتحقق بحسب رؤيته هو 
وعلشان نظبط نفسنا على رؤيته هو , لازم نعمل زى ما عمل اساف لازم ندخل لمقادس الله علشان نقدر نشوف الامور مش بعيونا احنا انما بعيون الله 

هقول مثل علشان يوضح الفكرة , مشهد الصليب والالم والموت والقبر كل ديه كانت مشاهد بائسة بتعبر عن نهاية قصة رجل حكيم عاش على ارضنا والناس كانت معلقة كل امالها عليه انه هو المخلص 
ظاهريا بالنظرة البشرية ديه نهاية القصة . خلاص الموضوع انتهى , وبحسب النظرة البشرية ايضا ده قمة الضعف ان المسيح اللى كان بيشفى الناس وبيقوم من الموت , مصلوب ومتعلق على صليب ومش قادر ينقذ نفسه 
المشهد من المنظور البشرى بائس جدا 
انما المشهد فى حقيقته الداخلية كما يراها الله وكما يراها كل من يفهم طبيعة الصليب وطبيعة المصلوب والهدف من الصلب وماتحقق من نصرة على ابليس فى الصليب , يقدر يعرف ان ده مكانش ضعف انما كان قوة , ولا كان هزيمة , لكن كان انتصار 

اللى انا بشوفه بائس بنضارتى البشرية , يمكن لو دخلت مقادس الله وشوفت بنضارة الله اقدر اشوف ربنا وهو بيدى جمال عوضا عن الرماد 
 فرح عوضا عن النوح, يخرج من الاكل أٌكلا ومن الجافى حلاوة 
يقدر يحول اللعنة الى بركة 

الموضوع مش يتشاف من الصورة الخارجية فقط اللى بالنظرة البشرية الخارجية هتكون مظلمة وخالية من الامل ويمكن كمان خالية من الله 
انما فيه تفاصيل داخلية هيشوفها بس اللى لابس نضارة الله واتغيرت مفاهيمه علشان يفهم معنى الحياة المسيحية وهدفها وهدف الله من وجود الانسان اصلا وطبيعة الانسان فى نظر الله , هيشوف ان الله موجود فى التفاصيل 
واذا روحت مكان , او تواجدت فى مكان وملقتش الله فى التفاصيل 
احضر انت الله للمكان المظلم ده بحضورك انت لو انت ابن المسيح او بنت المسيح فعلا 
دخل انت الله فى التفاصيل وشوف هو هيشتغل ازاى


----------



## إيمليــآ (10 أبريل 2013)

Libertus قال:


> همممم انتي كده قريبة من التصور اللي ف بالي....
> 
> حتة الحرية وكده.....وطبعاً بالتالي احنا كده مثلاً بنقتل الناس اللي بتموت م الجوع دي لما ما نساعدش بكل اللي عندنا لاننا مسئولين برضو...
> 
> ...


طيب جونى ممكن تقولى إثبآت وآحد إن مكآنش ممكن يموت 100 مليون من آلجوع بدل آلـ 15 وربنـآ هو إللى أنقذهم ..؟


وإزآى وصلت لقنآعة إن ربنـآ لآ يتدخل إطلآقاً فى حيآة كل آلبشر ..؟
إذآ كآن فيه نآس كتير حوآلينآ بيعترفوآ بدآ .. ومش مجرد إنقآذ مآدى لكن آلإنقآذ آلمعنوى إللى مآيقدرش عليه غيرهـ
صدقنى إللى بيشتكى من مشكلة ... بيكون سبق ومر عليه 100 مشكلة غيرهآ وإتحلت 
بس آلبنى آدم بطبعه شكآء بيفتكر إللى نآقصه وبس ، وبيعتبر كل آلمنح إللى فى حيآته مسلم بيهآ وكآنت طبيعى تحصل


أمآ إهتمآم آلرب بينـآ فبيكون على طريقته وحسب هدفه من وجودنآ
هو آلموت أصلاً خسآرة فى حيآتنـآ ... ولآ مجرد محطة لحيآة تآنية ..؟





*.،*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (10 أبريل 2013)

Libertus قال:


> بصي يا ستي...
> 
> مبدئياً: حتى لو انقذ 85 مليون....ال15 اللي فاضلين دول ضعهم ايه من وعوده بالعناية؟
> 
> ...


يآ جون إحنآ كدآ بنلف فى دآيرة
هرجع تآنى وأقولكـ إن ربنآ بينفذ وعودهـ دى من خلآلنآ إحنآ
وإحنآ " آلكون على بعضه " لمآ بيكون فينآ خلل بيعود أثرهـ علينآ من تآنى
سوآء بعدم إهتمآمنآ ببعض أو بعدم إهتمآمنآ وفهمنآ لنفسنآ ولإحتيآجآتنآ

فيه نقطة عدت عليآ فى أول كلآمكـ وهى " آلمعجزة " ... ليه ربنآ مآيتدخلش بمعجزة فى آلحآلة دى
آلتدخل بآلشكل دآ دآيماً هيبقى إخلآل بتجربة آلإنسآن فى آلحيآة
تصور مدى آلبلآدة إللى ممكن نوصلهآ لو ربنآ تدخل مبآشرةً مع إللى مفروض إحنآ نسآعدهم بإسمه
تصور دآ قد إيه هيكسر فكرة آلشركة وإللى هى مش بس فى صميم إيمآننآ لكنهآ بكل آلرؤى آلمنطقية آلسبيل لحيآة سوية للإنسآن

ولو إن مآ زآل فيه معجزآت بتم ولكن فى حدود رؤيته ومشيئته هو " إللى أكيد مختلفة وشآملة عننآ "


بصرآحة كلآم آلبآبآ لمآ تأملته حسيته مبعوت ليكـ إنت مش ليآ أنآ 
قآرنه كدآ بفكرة عمل آلرب من خلآلنآ بإستخدآم إيمآنآ للمسآهمة فى مسآعدة بعض 


ملحوظة : أى حقيقة مطلقة فى آلدنيآ لآزم تختلف عليهآ آلرؤى ودآ مش إنقآص من آلحقيقة ولكن نتيجة طبيعية لإختلآفنآ
أمآل فين مبدأ آلحرية إللى ربنـآ منحه لينـآ ..؟ 





*.،*


​


----------



## إيمليــآ (10 أبريل 2013)

Libertus قال:


> - بالظبط يا باشمهندستنا....ماهو سر المشكلة كلها ان الناس بتحاول تقنعني بمنطق دائري Circular logic
> 
> - لا خلي بالك يا ايمي...انا ما قلتش معجزة...انا قلت تدخل واضح...انتي لما بتتكلمي وتاخدي تصرف ايجابي بنفسك مش بتعملي معجزة....بس بتعملي تصرف يقول إيميليا هنا!
> 
> ...


وصفتهآ بـ " معجزة " لإن دآ مفهومنآ آلبشرى عن تدخل ربنـآ بشكل " مآدى " بلآ إستخدآم للبشر

طيب ممكن تدينى مثآل وآضح لتصوركـ عن تدخل ربنآ فى حآلة آلنآس إللى بتموت من آلجوع بعيد عن آلبشر ...؟


مثآل آلحيطة دآ بعدنآ كتيرعن آلموضوع 
بس معنى " آلإيمآن " إنى أقنع عن طريق إحسآسى وقلبى بربنآ و بتوآصله معآيآ .. بدون مآ دآ يخل بمنطق عقلى
وآلحيطة بتخل بآلمنطق دآ ... لكن ربنآ إنت " بتفترض " إنه بيخل مع إن مفيش دليل ملموس

لو بمنآقشتنآ دى عآيز توصل لإن عدم تدخل ربنـآ بنفسه مع آلنآس دى دليل على عدم وجودهـ
فأكيد دآ قفز على آلنتآئج
لإن ولآ ربنـآ مفروض ينفذ كل آلطلبآت بل بتكون بحسب مشيئته ... ولآ إيمآنآ بيه قآئم على آلطلبآت أصلاً
بل دى نتيجة لعلآقتنآ معآهـ


آلنآس دى يآ جونى بتموت بسبب قصور آلعآلم مش قصور آلرب
آلقصور إللى كلنآ جزء منه لإننآ أصلاً نآقصين فإزآى هننتج عآلم كآمل ...؟ كلنآ عندنآ نوآقص وكلنآ بنموت 


آلحرية كمآن هى طريق لوصولنـآ ليه
كل وآحد حر فى إيجآد طريقه للرب وليه تجربته آلمنفردة .... فـ مفيش طريقة مقررة علينآ نوصله بيهآ 
ولآ مقرر بشكل إعلآن نفسه فى حيآة كل فرد






*.،*





​


----------



## Desert Rose (11 أبريل 2013)

كل ديه صفحات ؟ :11azy::11azy: 

اولا اهدوا ياجماعة , لازم جونى او غير جونى يخرج كل الافكار بتاعته على السطح حتى لو كانت افكار غلط ومش منطقية , لازم يخرجها على السطح علشان يلاقى اجابات بدون ادانة وبدون اتهامات 
ياما ناس كتير جواها اسئلة وبتخاف تسأل علشان محدش يتهمها او يدينها والسؤال يكبر ويكبر جواها لحد ما يخنقها خالص 
فأنا شايفة ان الوضع ده وضع صحى , حتى وان كانت افكار جونى غلط فى نظرنا , بس اهم حاجة انه بيسأل , معنى انه بيسأل انه عايز يفهم وعايز يبدأ , مرة خادم عندنا كان بيقول ابدأ , ابدأ واقرا وحاول تفهم معنى وجودك, ابدأ من البوذية من الهندوسية المهم انك تبدأ 

ولما تبدأ بقلب صادق بجد , هتوصل اكيد للمسيح فى النهاية 

ثانيا : كلامى لجونى 
بص ياجونى مشكلتك تتحل فى انك تقبل بعض الحقائق , مش بالغصب لكن لانها حقائق , انا مثلا لازم اقبل ان الارض كروية 
كان ممكن تكون مستطيلة او مربعة وده هيكون احلى من وجهة نظرى القاصرة دلوقتى , لكن هى لا مستطيلة ولا مربعة هى كروية وانا لازم اقبل انها كروية لان ديه fact او حقيقة وواقع 

ده بالظبط زى حقيقة ان الله خلق الانسان يؤثر ويتأثر فى باقى الخليقة 
ان الله خلق الانسان ليه دور ناحية باقى البشر لازم يقوم بيه 
وهو ده معنى وجوده اصلا فى الحياة 
انه يكون رائحة المسيح الذكية فى كل مكان , ويقدم شفاء وعزاء وفرح لكل اللى يتعامل معاهم ويكون هو الاداة اللى بيستخدمها الله لشفاء الناس 
علشان الله مخلقش كائنات عاجزة عن الابداع وعن فعل المستحيل فعلا ولا خلق روبوتات هو يحركها بالريموت ويأكلها ويشربها وكأنهم مشلولين الحركة والفكر 
لا , الله خلق الانسان عنده عقل , عنده قدرات ابداعية , عنده فعلا قدرات انه يغير ويأثر فى حياة الاخرين 
الانسان عليه دور ومسئولية , ديه الحقيقة اللى لازم نقبلها حتى لو مش عاجبانا دلوقتى , لكن لازم نقبلها مش غصب , لكن لانها الحقيقة والواقع 

نيجى للناس الجعانة والتعبانة , هل انت جربت تخرج بره ال comfort zone بتاعتك وتروح تساعد الناس ديه ؟
افترض زى ما انت بتقول ان الله مش مهتم بيهم , طيب بدل ما احنا نعقد نحط ايدينا على خدنا ونقول الناس بتموت , ربنا مش مهتم 
مش الافضل اننا نعمل حاجة ايجابية بدل من السلبية ديه ؟ 

عارف ياجونى , مينفعش انك تحكم على الحاجة وانت براها , لازم تدخل جوه تفاصيلها علشان تعرفها 
وصدقنى انت لما تخرج بنفسك بره ال comfort zone بتاعتك وتروح للناس ديه هتشوف بنفسك ان الله موجود فعلا فى التفاصيل 
وهتقدر تشوف بنفسك انك انت شخصيا بقيت اداة فى ايدية بيستخدمها فى علاج الناس ديه 

الكتاب بيقول ما اجمل اقدام المبشرين بالسلام , المبشرين بالخيرات 
هو ده الواقع اننا علينا مسئولية واننا ممكن لو حطينا نفسنا فى ايد ربنا احنا نفسنا هنكون الاداة اللى بيستخدمها لشفاء العالم 
صدقنى ده مش تقصير من ربنا , لا بالعكس انه يستخدمك انت لشفاء الاخرين ده اروع احساس واروع تجربة ممكن يعيشها اى انسان بتغيره هو شخصيا قبل ما بتغير الاخرين 

متحكمش على مصايب العالم اللى بتشوفها فى التلفزيون من بره وتقول ان الله مش موجود خالص فيها 
انزل للواقع , انزل بنفسك للمصايب ديه وانى هتشوف ان الله موجود فى التفاصيل اللى انت متقدرش تشوفها وانت بتتفرج على الكوارث ديه فى التلفزيون 
العالم بالشكل ده بسبب خطيتنا احنا فيه we created this mess مش هو , علشان كده احنا لازم نساعد فى علاج الفوضى اللى احنا تسببنا فيها 
وهو بيستخدمنا لكده لو احنا عايزين 
وعايزة اقولك هو فعلا امين لايقدر ان ينكر نفسه لما بيلاقينا نايمين فى الخط هو اللى بيشتغل بنفسه وعندى قصص كتير على كده 

المجاعات اللى انت شايفها احنا اصلا السبب فيها بسبب انانيتنا , لو اغنياء العالم اللى بيصرفوا ملايين فى اليوم على تفاهاتهم اصبحوا بنى ادمين وتبرعوا بجزء بسيط من ثروتهم او حتى دفعوا كل ضرايبهم من غير مايتهربوا منها , كنا حلينا جزء كبير من مجاعات العالم اللى انت شايفها ديه 

مش هو اللى عمل الخراب ده علشان يصلحه لوحده , احنا اللى عملناه 
وانا وانت لازلنا بنعمله بردو علشان قاعدين نتفرج ومش عايزين نخرج بره منطقة راحتنا ونخلى ربنا يستخدمنا ادوات لاصلاح اللى احنا اصلا افسدناه


----------



## Desert Rose (11 أبريل 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> فى فرق يا روز انه عاوز يفهم من انه مقتنع
> ون كلامه فهمت انه مش بيسال ولا حابب يفهم بدليل كل الناس اللى ردت عليه دى ولسة مغيرش فكرته
> او حتى قال هدرس كويس لحد ما اقتنع
> بل هو مصمم على رايه
> ...



بصى احنا منقدرش نعرف ايه اللى بيدور فى عقل كل واحد , منقدرش نعرف اذا كان هو فعلا عايز يفهم ولا لا 
وبعدين مش علشان ناس كتير ردت عليه يبقا هو لازم يقتنع باللى هما قالوه , لا لازم نتعود انى ممكن اقعد اتكلم مع شخص عن الله من هنا للسنة الجاية وميقتنعش بردو 
لازم نفتكر ان جزء كبير من الاقناع بيكون دور الروح القدس مع قلب الانسان ده لما هو يخضع نفسه لعمل الروح القدس 
وده اللى انا قولته لجونى كتير قولتله انت مش محتاج اجابات من الناس انت محتاج حضور الله ذاته فى حياتك وده اللى هينهى الصراع جواك 

وبعدين يارورو , لا , الاسئلة , اى اسئلة ممكن تصدر من اى انسان المسيحى مش معصوم من حاجة , ولا فيه حدود للتفكير والاسئلة 
وكويس ان الانسان يسأل علشان يوصل علشان يكون ايمانه قوى متأسس صح 
بس اهم حاجة انه يسأل ويطلب مساعدة الروح القدس علشان يفهم 
مكتوب ان المسيح فتح اذهان التلاميذ ليفهموا الكتب .
هى ديه النقطة اللى ناقصة جونى


----------



## aymonded (11 أبريل 2013)

أخي الحبيب جوني الذي أحبه صدقاً من قلبي فعلاً، الذي أُقدر حيرتك وشعورك بأشياء لا تجد لها حل حسب رؤيتك الخاصة، وبخاصة حسب منطق الإنسان الذي يرى الأمور من زاوية واحدة حسب منطقية الفكر بكثرة القراءات والتطلعات الإنسانية حسب الأرض، والتي يُريد أن يتحقق فيها العدل المطلق لتكون المدينة الفاضلة، وهو دائم التطلع من جهة إسقاط كل ملامة على الإله الذي يراه هو حل كل أزمة وضيق وحسب ما سمع وتربى عليه من مفاهيم ترسخت وتأسست في قلبه وفكره، وقد دعمها أُناس كثيرين لم يدخلوا في شركة حيه مع الله من جهة الرؤيا والاختبار وتذوق قوة النعمة لتكون هي حياتهم، وخاصة أن كثيرون يدعمون فكرة أن حينما يؤمن الإنسان يتم حل كل شيء ورفع كل ضيق ومشقة واقتلاعها من جذورها...
وبسبب عدم القدرة للخروج من الانحصار في كل ما يتعلق بالجسد يُقارن الإنسان الروحيات بالجسديات والحسيات، فينحصر في ذاته وتحقيق ما يُريد حسب ما يرى من تطلعات يشتاق إليها ولا يستطيع تحقيقها في هذا العالم الذي يتحقق كل يوم أنه وضع في حالة من الشر والفساد الذي يُحطمه كل يوم ولا يوجد منصف ولا يوجد عدل مطلق، وحتى العدل الموجود - حسب الإنسان - عدل أعمى ممكن أن يحكم حسب ما يرى من دليل ظرفي قد يظلم البريء أكثر مما أن يعطيه العدل الذي يتمناه أو يطلبه... 
لذلك يضع الإنسان رجاءه على إله يخلقه بفكره هو، لكي يحقق ما يبتغيه، اي الإله الإسقاطي الذي يصنعه في مخيلته، لأنه لم يلتقي بالإله الحقيقي الحي الذي يشهد لذاته ويعلنها له... فعدم الرؤيا على المستوى الشخصي تجعل الإنسان يتخبط في الظلام...

عموماً شوف يا أخي الحبيب قد لا تتأثر بكل الأفكار التي طُرِحَت أمامك أو حتى خبره وضعت في تعليق من ضمن التعليقات لأن في نفسك وفكرك تتطلع لشيء أنت تطلبه وتسعى إليه، وهذا حقك بالطبع، لأن كل واحد له اختياره الخاص الذي يخصه وحده، وإخوتي هنا لا يقصدون أنك تصدق أو تؤمن عافية وبالقوة، لأنك حر في ذاتك وبالتالي اختياراتك، والله نفسه يستحيل يُرغم أحد قط على أن يؤمن به أو يصدق أعماله قسراً، حتى لو كانت واضحة كشمس النهار...

أخي الحبيب بالنسبة لي أنا على المستوى الشخصي، الله ليس نظرية لأني اتلقيت به على المستوى الشخصي في أحلك ساعات ظلمتي الشديدة وتورطي في أعظم الشرور وأنا في ضيق عظيم للغاية ومحنة شديدة، ولا أخفي عليك سراً، فكل مشاكلي لم تُحل خارجياً من جهة الواقع العملي المُعاش، بل ربما زادت جداً وتفاقهمت للغاية مع الأيام وبكوني أحيا في هذا الزمان ولم أخرج عنه خارجاً، لكن رؤية الله وحدها جعلتني ارتفع فوقها مع بقائها، والنظرة اختلفت لا بحسب منطق فكر أو تفكير بالعقل، بل برؤية ولمسات إلهيه فائقة، لا أستطيع أن أشرحها أو أصفها، لأن مثلاً لو عندك فاكهة لا أحد يعرفها وسألك أحد عنها، فأنك تستطيع أن تصورها لهم وربما ترسم ملامحها من جهة الشكل العالم، ولو كنت عالم وعملت دراسة حولها، تستطيع أن تُعلم فوائدها وتميز ما بين الصح والخطأ في الشرح عنها ووصفها، لكن لا تستطيع أن توصل رائحتها لأحد، أو طعمها الخاص والمُميز، بل تدعول كل واحد أن يبحث عنها ليقدر أن يشم رائحتها بنفسه وأن يتذوقها، حتى أن ليس شرطاً أن يكون الإنسان عالم ودارس لكي يتذوق ويشم الرائحة، فممكن إنسان ليس له علم يتذوق ويشم ببساطة، فيتقوى جسده ويتغذى بما أخذ مع أنه لا يدري الحقائق العلمية ولا يعلم قوة تغذية الجسد والفوائد التي حصل عليها من خلال هذه الثمرة، لذلك الكتاب المقدس يقول: [ ذوقوا وانظروا ما أطيب الرب، طوبى للرجل المتوكل عليه ] (مزمور 34: 8)

فالتذوق والرؤية يختلف عن الكلام والفكر تمام الاختلاف، حتى لو الكلام والفكر صحيح 100% ، لأن الله شخص حي وليس كلام وفكر، لذلك يقول الرسول: [ الحياة أُظهرت وقد رأينا ونشهد ونُخبركم بالحياة الأبدية التي كانت عند الآب وأُظهرت لنا. الذي رأيناه وسمعناه نخبركم به لكي يكون لكم أيضاً شركة معنا وأما شركتنا نحن فهي مع الآب ومع ابنه يسوع المسيح ] (1يوحنا 1: 2 - 3) [ إذاً الإيمان بالخبر والخبر بكلمة الله ] (رومية 10: 17)

فكل ما نتكلم به هو خبر، وعلى السامع ان يتحقق من الخبر نفسه، لا بالمعلومة والفكر، بل أن يدخل داخل هذا الحدث ويطلب بصلاة قلب لا يبحث عن آخر غير الله كشخص حي وحضور مُحيي، مع العلم حسب ما هو مكتوب: [ وهناك خفايا كثيرة أعظم من هذه فأن الذي رأيناه من أعماله هو القليل ] (سيراخ 43: 36)

أخي الحبيب لا تظن إني أحاول أقناعك أنك تغير فكرك أو أي شيء من هذا القبيل، لأني عن نفسي لم يقنعني أحد بتغيير فكري، بل الله واجهني بذاته وسقط كل سؤال بتلقائية بدون عناء، لأني رأيته وعرفته ولمسته من جهة كلمة الحياة، انا فقط أحببت أدردش معاك قليلاً وأُعطيك مجرد قبس من خبرتي القليلة، ولكني لا أستطيع أن أعطيك خبرات جميع الناس، لأني لا أعرف خبرات كل الناس، لكن عايز أقول لك أن كل إخوتي هنا بلا استثناء بيحاولوا  بكل طاقتهم أن يساعدونك، فحاول أن تسمع بدون أن ترد ردود دفاعية لأنهم لا يقصدون أن يكونوا ضدك، أو يقنعوك قسراً.. 
فاستمع واصغي لا لأجل الرد في ذاته أو رد دفاعي، بل بتأني وصبر كثير غوص في داخل نفسك وحدد رغباتك وماذا تُريد على المستوى الشخصي في حياتك أنت وليس حياة الآخرين في العالم كله، لأن البداية تبدأ من داخل النفس وليس خارجها.. أقبل مني كل احترام وتقدير لشخصك العزيز، النعمة تكون معك دائماً آمين
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (11 أبريل 2013)

kalimooo قال:


> قرأت كل المشاركات
> 
> الاكثرية تستشهد بما قال الرب لتقنعه..
> السؤال كيف سيأخذ بتلك الايات اذا كان  لا يعتبر صاحبها موجود
> ...


متفقة معآكـ بشكل كبير كليمو وفى نفس آلوقت مختلفة

جونى أو أنآ لمآ مريت بنفس حآلته أو أى شخص بيمر بنقطة ... عآيز يقتنع بوجود ربنآ من وجهة نظر آلعآلم
مش من منظور آلله وحكمته
بيبقى صعب تستشهد معآهـ بنص كتآبى أو أبآئى ... هو عآيزهآ " *بآلمنطق* "
وهى دى كل آلمشكلة لإن حآجآت كتير لآ يمكن تتفهم بمنطقنآ وحدهـ بدون فهم منطق ومنظور ربنآ ليهآ
*لكن مش بآلضرورة يكون غير مقتنع بوجود آلله*


بص يآ جونى إنهآردة حصلى موقف رخم جداً فكرنى بمنآقشتنآ
مديرتى طلبت منى أدورلهآ على مخطط " *plan* " للشركة بتآعتنآ .. ولقينآهـ أنآ وزميل ليآ من آلمحآسبة " كآن محتآجه فى شوية إجرآءآت "

آلمهم إنه كآن مخطط كآرثى :smile01
من نآحية مكتوب علية أسم آلشركة وعنوآنهآ وكل بيآنآتهآ
لكن آلتصميم مش هو تصميم آلشركة خآلص .. 


شدينآ هو وأنآ .. هو مقتنع إن مآ دآم متوثق بآلبيآنآت دى يبقى أكيد وهو آلمطلوب ... 
وأنآ من وآقع معرفتى إنه مش هو إللى متطبق فى آلوآقع مش مقتنعة 
وآلمديرة لحقتنآ قبل مآ نمسكـ فى بعض نشكر ربنآ هههههـ 

طلع فى آلآخر مرحلة أولية فى آلديزين قبل مآ يتعدل خآلص
آلمشكلة إنه مآحولش يفكر من منظورى ، هو إللى يهمه إللى مكتوب
لكن أنآ كآنت نظرتى نآبعة من معرفتى إللى أكيد فى آلهندسة أشمل منه



فسوآء جونى أو " أبحث دون جدوى "
*مآحدش بيجبر **شخص تآنى على **آلفهم من منظورهـ*
آلمشكلة إنكـ إنت نفسكـ هتفضل فى دآيرة مفرغة لإنكـ منحصر فى رؤيتكـ وبس
مع إنهآ ممكن مآتكونش متعآرضة ولآ حآجة مع حكمة ربنآ

بس مآتصدرش حكم على آلمجهول لمجرد إنكـ مآتقدرش تبص بمنظورهـ وهو مختلف عنكـ
عآيز تحكم عليه .. *حط قنآعآتكـ فى قآلب منظور**هـ مش آلعكس*




*.،* 
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (11 أبريل 2013)

Libertus قال:


> بصي انا مش هاحط تصور معين...
> 
> اي حاجة مقبولة....حتى لو عن طريقنا....بس الفكرة انه لما انا اقصر، يلحق الناس التانية بحد تاني مثلاً....المهم ان الخلاصة ان وعده بالعناية بالناس كلها يتحقق
> 
> ...


طآلمآ مآ زلت بتتكلم إنه عن طريق آلبشر
فكدآ نختلف يآ جونى
ربنآ بيستخدمنآ بحسب مآ إحنآ بنطوعله نفسنآ ... مش بيوجهنآ " *هنرجع للحرية إللى إنت مقتنع بيهآ *"

وهى دى أول مشكلة فى تفسير وعودهـ ...تآنى مشكلة بقى
إن وعودهـ دى فى *إطآر أكبر وأهم مش لآزم نحيد عنه* ... إن آلحيآة آلأرضية زآئلة ومش هى هدف ربنـآ
ومع ذلكـ هو بينسق كل طلبآتنآ ومشتهيآتنآ مع بعض بحكمته
طيب وإللى بسببنآ هيخل بآلتنسيق دآ ..؟ هيخل بكل آلخطة
وآلأهم بروحه آلقدس بيزرع فينآ آلمحبة .. آلودآعة .. " طول آلأنآهـ " .. آلسلآم
كل آلثمآر دى بتلبى طلبآتنآ بتغيير مفهومنآ عنهآ
مفهومنآ نفسه عن آلضيق لمآ بنوصل لربنآ بيختلف ، وبنقدر نلآقى إيدهـ آلممدودهـ إللى إحنآ مآبنشوهآش بعيد عنه




وآلتجسد مآكنش بغرض إعلآن وجود آلله ... دآ كآن بسبب محبة آلله آلفآئقة لينآ جه يسآعدنآ علشآن* نكمل طبيعتنآ آلنآقصة بيه* لمآ نتحد معآهـ تآنى بعد سقوطنآ

وآلوضوح فى عين آلرآئى ... حتى أثنآء تجسد آلرب فيه كتير لم يؤمنوآ ، ولكن آلله يُرى لمن يهيئ نفسه لرؤيته
وأكيد مستنية ردكـ على أستآذتنآ آمه ... 





*.،*​


----------



## aymonded (11 أبريل 2013)

ملحوظة لكل إخوتي لكي يفهموا معنى الإلحاد اليوم:
 إخوتي الأحباء ليستقيم الكلام منا جميعاً ينبغي أن نفهم صورة الإلحاد اليوم الذي انتشر في فكر الكثيرين، لأنهم لا يرفضون كلية حقيقة وجود الله بوجه عام، بل يحاولوا أن يتكلموا عن علاقة الله بالإنسان، فوجود الله بحد ذاته لا يهم الملحد كثيراً، لذلك نجد القول الشهير لهنري هين الملحد الألماني قائلاً: [ فلنترك السماء للملائكة والعصافير ] وأيضاً يقول الشاعر الفرنسي بريفير: [ أبانا الذي في السماوات أبقى فيها ] 
 فالحقيقة أن الفكر الإلحادي يرفض أن يستقطب الله وجود الإنسان، لأنه يرى أن وجود الإنسان الكياني يتلاشى ويزول إذا استقطبه وجود آخر، لذلك يرون إن الإنسان يضيع في الله وكل ما ظهر من أحكام ووصايا هو تقييداً له تحت عبودية الخوف والعِقاب الذي ينتظره أن فعل عكس ما هو مكتوب من فرائض ووصايا، لأن كل ما يُفرض على الإنسان من خارج هو قيد للمزلة...

 وهذا ليس معناه أن إلحاد اليوم يبحث عن الانحلال الخُلقي بل العكس لأنه يرى إنسانية الإنسان ولكن مستقله عن هذا الإله الذي اخترعه الناس، ويتحرك بموجب الضمير الإنساني من جهة الرحمة وتطبيق ما في الوصايا بدون أن يقر أنها من صنع إله بل هي صناعة ضمير بشر سموا بالفكر ليصلوا إليها ويدونوها في كتبهم التي يقدسونها...

 فيرى الفكر الإلحادي اليوم أن فكرة الله تحول بينه وبين تحقيق ذاته على أكمل وجه، ويقول معظم مُلحدي اليوم أن أهواء والإنسان ومخاوفه هي التي تتخذ وجهاً إلهياً وتنقلب في النهاية على الإنسان لتستعبده. لذلك بحسب هذه النظرة فأن فرض الله يُصبح انتقالاً من الوهم إلى الحقيقة من جهة الحالة النفسية، لأن من كثرة ما يتصور الإنسان عن الله يدخل في وهم الحقيقة التي يصدق وجودها لكنها تربية فكر من الناحية النفسية التي لا تمت بالواقع بصلة، لأن الواقع يقول عكس ما يصدقه الذين يقولون أنهم مؤمنين بالله، لأن اعتماد الملحد عادة على الواقع العملي المُعاش في خبرات وجودية يجدها من حوله !!! لذلك رفض الإيمان بالله ليس منبعه الله في ذاته، إنما هو رفض صورة العبودية والأنانية والانحصار في الجزاء والعقاب...

 أنا مش قصدي أحلل الموضوع على قدر أن أنضع صورة لكي نضعها في اعتبارنا كلنا حينما نرد في هذا الموضوع من جهة الخبرة، وانا لن أسهب في الكلام لكي لا أطيل لأن الموضوع طويل ولا أحب أن أدخل في كلام، بل وضعت هذه الفقرة القصيرة لكي يفكر فيها الجميع، مع الاعتبار أن الله الذي أعرفه ليس ما ينتقده الملحدين بل هو شخص حي وحضور مُحيي يرد للإنسان إنسانيته في اتساع معناها وكمالها المتسع التي كانت أساساً عليه منذ البداية، وهذه يختبرها كل إنسان اقترب من الله فعلاً وليس من إله الدين والتدين صاحب الصواب والعقاب بالمعنى المحصور في الدين المُسيس، ولا الدين الفكري الوهمي الذي يعيش فيه البعض، حتى أنهم لا يقدرون ان يقبلوا من يخالفهم الرأي ليقيدوه معهم بنفس ذات الأغلال النفسية والمعنوية الموضوعة عليهم.. لكم مني تحية محبة صادقة​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 أبريل 2013)

aymonded قال:


> ملحوظة لكل إخوتي لكي يفهموا معنى الإلحاد اليوم:
> وهذا ليس معناه أن إلحاد اليوم يبحث عن الانحلال الخُلقي بل العكس لأنه يرى إنسانية الإنسان ولكن مستقله عن هذا الإله​


​*ولا إلحاد الأمس كان يبحث عن أنحلال أخلاقى ...بالعكس*
*عندك وثنيو وملحدو الجزيرة العربية كانوا يتمتعون بكرم الضيافة والشجاعة والنبل وأطعام الفقير ..ألخ ألخ*
*و نفس المقولة التى قيلت قديماً*
*أنُطعم من لو يشاء الله أطعمه (؟)*
*إذن هى نفس الحُجج لم تتغير أو تتبدل* 
*وإن ظهرت فى ثياب جديدة تحت مسمى " الإنسانية "*

*أنا طرحت سؤال وتاه منى وتاهت الأجابة لكثرة المشاركات*
*ولو دخلنا فى مناقشة الألحاد فسنحتاج الى منتدى منفصل *
*ضاع التركيز فى الرد على نقطة مهمة ( وعد الله ) تجاه أطعام الفقير*
*فكيف نعود اليها بتركيز ؟؟*
​


----------



## fredyyy (11 أبريل 2013)

Libertus قال:


> انما المطلوب بقى هو *اله موجود*...وجود إيجابي
> *تحس* بيه...مش تفسره وتستدل على احتمال وجوده فقط
> شخص حي موجود *تكلمه ويرد عليك*


 
*أخي الحبيب *

*الله موجود ... ووجوده إيجابي *

*المؤمنين لهم الحق الكامل للكلام مع خالقهم وفاديهم *

*لم يسد ُأذنيه عن سماع صلاتي وأنا  ُأسر بسماع صوته في قلبي وفي المكتوب *

*كون إن فيه بعض الناس مش سمعاه ... ده معناه إن فيه خطية معطـَّله التواصل *

*- ممكن تكون الخطية دي الكبرياء *
يعقوب 4 : 6 
.... «*يقاوم* الله *المستكبرين،* وأما المتواضعون فيعطيهم نعمة».
​*- الآثام التي تغضب الرب ... تفصل وتستر وجهه ... فلا يسمع *
إشعياء 59 : 2 
بل *آثامكم* صارت *فاصلة* بينكم وبين إلهكم *وخطاياكم* *سترت* وجهه عنكم حتى *لا يسمع*.
​*- العناد ... والمقاومة *
رومية 10 : 21 
أما من جهة إسرائيل فيقول: «طول النهار بسطت يدي إلى شعب *معاند ومقاوم*».
​*تذكر أخي *
*أنه سمع لإيليا وأرسل نار من السماء .... حسب قول إيليا* 
*سمع لحنة إمرأة ألقانا وأعطاها طفل حسب صلاتها *
*سمع لموسى وأعطى مياة من الصخرة *

.


----------



## إيمليــآ (11 أبريل 2013)

*,.
*
طيب جونى* مفيش جدآل إن آل**إيمآن لآ يكتمل بدون علآقة حيه مع آلرب*
بس إنت وآخدهآ *سبب مش نتيجة* وأعتقد دى آلمشكلة

إنت مش عآيز تستقبل آلبذرة بدون مآ تتعرف على ثمرهآ ... مع إن عمركـ مآ هتتعرف غير لمآ تديلهآ فرصة تتزرع وتنمو ثم تثمر 

وكدآ قدآمكـ طريقين إمآ هترفض أى إعلآن من ربنآ عن ذآته لإنكـ شآيف دآيماً إحتمآلية إنه مآيكونش منه
أو إنكـ تعتمد -* بقنآعة منكـ* - على أسس تآنية للإيمآن بيه ... فيفضل عندكـ إحتمآليه إن بعض آلحآجآت مش بتوجيهه أيوهـ
لكن بدون مآ تلغى إن فيه حآجآت تآنية أكيد هى إعلآن منه ، ووقتهآ هتفرز بآلتدريج مع نمو علآقتكم 
" حآول تفكر فيهآ كأى علآقة مش بتتولد ولآ بتتأكد ولآ حتى بتجلب ثمآر بدون وقت ومجهود من آلطرفين "

فـ سؤآلى ليكـ *إنت شآيف إن توآصلكـ مع ربنآ هو آلشكل أو آلإثبآت آلوحيد للإيمآن* ...؟
 





*.،*​


----------



## fredyyy (12 أبريل 2013)

Libertus قال:


> هو عارف ان فينا اعاقة وما *بنشوفش*


 
*مين قال كده *
مزمور 107 : 24
 *هم رأوا* أعمال الرب وعجائبه في العمق.

القضاة 13 : 22 
فقال منوح لامرأته: «نموت موتا لأننا قد *رأينا الله*»
​


Libertus قال:


> فالمفروض *يلاقي طريقة تانية* ومتهيألي ده اساس التجسد اصلاً!!


 
*يعني هو ممكن الانسان يشير على الرب إنه يلاقي طريقة تانية *
إشعياء 40 : 13 
من قاس روح الرب ومن *مشيره* يعلمه 

​


Libertus قال:


> بالنسبة للأمثلة اللي ف الاخر....ايووووة *حلو اوي*...


 
*طيب ما تجرب تعمل زيهم *
العبرانيين 13 : 7 
اذكروا مرشديكم الذين كلموكم بكلمة الله. 
انظروا إلى نهاية سيرتهم *فتمثلوا بإيمانهم*.
​


Libertus قال:


> ليه الكلام ده بقى *مابيحصلش* في العصر الحديث؟


 
*هنا النقطة الجوهرية *

*ما بيحصلش لقلة الايمان *

*فاكر بطرس لما مشي على المية ... متى بدأ يغرق ... عندما شك *
مرقس 4 : 40 
وقال لهم: «ما بالكم خائفين هكذا كيف *لا إيمان لكم*» 
​*قال الرب لأبو الولد المصروع *
مرقس 9 : 23 
فقال له يسوع: «*إن كنت تستطيع أن تؤمن* فكل شيء مستطاع للمؤمن».
​*لاحظ : لم يُشفي الولد إلا بعد أن قال أبوه ُأأمن ياسيد فأعن عدم إيماني *

*إذاً متى نحصل على البركة ... بعد الإيمان ... وليس قبله *

.


----------



## Desert Rose (12 أبريل 2013)

> * المشكلة مش فيا انا مش باخاف وباقول .... المشكلة زي ما انتي قلتي في اللي هيخاف من الكلام والهجوم وهيفضل كاتم في قلبه ومش هيسأل وف لحظة هينفجر وهيمشي للأبد


ما علشان كده انا بقول لازم نخلى الناس تطلع اللى جواها مهما كان هو ايه , من غير ما نقول على اللى جوانا لا يمكن هنلاقى مساعدة او حل 

على فكرة ياجونى انا حاسة بيك جدا , علشان انا مريت بحاجة مشابهه باللى انت بتمر بيه . 
  



> الكلام جميل ما عدا سؤال واحد:
> 
> احنا اللي عاملين الخراب واحنا اللي انانيين وكل حاجة...جميل الكلام...
> 
> ...


تمام , بص انا قولت ان هو خلق الانسان مٌشترك معاه فى العمل فى الخليقة 
لكن ده مش معناه انه مٌحتجب او مش بيعمل حاجة 
ماهو اصلا انت اى حاجة او اى مساعدة هتقدمها لاى حد مش هتقدمها بقوتك انت , لكن هتقدمها بقوته هو وعمله هو جواك
زى ما الكتاب بيقول " مخلوقين فى المسيح يسوع لاعمال صالحة قد سبق الله فأعدها لكى نسلك فيها " 
يعنى فى المسيح انت بتبقى خلقية جديدة وبتبقا اداة فى ايده يعالج بيه العالم ويساعد الناس من خلالك انت 
لاننا به نحيا ونتحرك ونوجد 
فحتى اللى انت بتقدمه للاخرين من مساعدة ده مش بقوتك انت , وممكن تقدم مساعدة ومش تجيب اى نتيجة , لكن القوة والنتيجة والنجاح بيكون هو مصدرها وامكانياتك اصلا اللى انت بتساعد بيها الناس هو بردو مصدرها 
هى الفكرة انك بتحط نفسك بين ايديه علشان يشتغل بيك و فيك 
زى ما الرب قال فى العهد القديم " وطلبت من بينهم رجل يبنى جدارا ويقف فى الثغر امامى عن الارض "

الرب عايزك توقف فى الثغر , علشان يشتغل هو من خلالك 
انت مش هتقدر تشفى الناس ولا تعزيهم ولا تفرحهم ولا تديهم سلام بقوتك انت , انما بعمله هو ,بروحه القدوس فى قلوب الناس المجروحة ديه 
فهو بيشتغل من خلالك او من غيرك هو شغال , بس هيبقا افضل بكتير لو كنت انت الاداة اللى هو يشتغل بيها , علشانك انت شخصيا . 

بس انت مش قادر تشوف انه شغال سواء بينا او من غيرنا لانك مدخلتش جوه التفاصيل ياجونى , مش مشيت معاه الطريق وشوفت هو بيعمل ايه وبيتصرف ازاى فى حياة الناس اللى انت وانا بنعقد فى بيتنا نتفرج عليهم فى التلفزيون ونستغرب ازاى ربنا سايبهم 
بس صدقنى وعن تجربة اوقات كتير لما تقرب من الناس ديه وتشوف تفاصيل حياتهم هتلاقيهم هما نفسهم بيشهدوا عن حضور الله فى حياتهم ويستغربوا من استغرابك ومن كلامك عن ان  ازاى الله سايبهم 
علشان كده بقولك ان مشكلتك انك بتحكم على بعض الامور فى الحياة احكام نهائية من غير ما تعرف تفاصيلها كويس


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (12 أبريل 2013)

* الله يهتم بالكل,** يبقي أن الكل يهتمون بأنفسهم, 
الله يعمل بنعمته في الجميع, ولكن المهم أن يستجيب الجميع لعمل نعمته.

 والبشر في ذلك ليسوا في اتجاه واحد.

 منهم من يناديه الله ................ فيسمع ويسعي وراءه. 

ومنهم من ُينادية الله ................ فيرفض النداء ويرفض السير في طريق الله.

 وهنا نتذكر  عبارة القديس أوغسطينس حينما قال لله: كنت معي ........ ولكني لم أكن معك.

+++++++++++++

وهنا نسأل عن الرافضين لله: 

هل الله أيضا يرفضهم؟ 
طبعاً لألألألألألألألألألألألألأ 
فهو إله لهم ولكنهمم لا يريــــــــــــــــــدون أن يكونوا لــــــــــــــــــه !!!!! 

ولذلك فإن الله الطيب والطويل الروح, الذي لا يشاء موت الخاطئ مثلما أن يرجع ويحيا...
يطيل أناته علي أولئك الرافضين. 

ربما الذي لا يأتي اليوم.......... .......... سوف يأتي غدا. 
والذي لا يريد أن يتوب اليوم ............. يقدم الله له أسبابا كثيرة للتوبة, ومؤثرات تعمل فيه.

 لأن الله ليس هو إلها للطائعين فقط, وإنما للعصاة أيضا, حتى يخلصهم من عصيانهم بسعة صدره.

 وإن كان إنسان أضعف من أن يحيا في حياة الفضيلة, فهذا إن تخلي عنه الكل, لا يتخلى عنه الله,

 لأن الله هو إله الضعفاء أيضا ....... يسندهم حتى يقيمهم.

إنه معين من ليس له معين, ورجاء من ليس له رجاء. 
وهو يشجع صغيري النفوس, 
وينتشل الواقعين في اليأس, فيغرس فيهم القوة والرجاء والأمل. 
وإنه يشفق علي المساكين, ويعصب منكسري القلوب.
 وينادي للمسبيين بالعتق, وللمأسورين بالإطلاق.*


----------



## fredyyy (12 أبريل 2013)

Libertus قال:


> انا سؤالي بقى...لما احنا
> ما بنعملش....
> بنكســـــــل....
> ما بنقــدرش....
> ...


 
*مين قال إن الرب ما بيدخلس ! *

*لما *
*ما بنعملش....
بنكســـــــل....
ما بنقــدرش....
ما بنرضــاش....
بنهمـــــــــــل.... 
* 
*أقولك كمان ... لما بنخاف *

*نرجع للكتاب *
*مين أكـِّل إيليا لما كل الناس تركوه .... الغربان ... تاني بيقول الكتاب الغربان *
1 الملوك 17 : 2 - 7 
وَكَانَ *كَلاَمُ *الرَّبِّ لَهُ:
انْطَلِقْ مِنْ هُنَا وَاتَّجِهْ نَحْوَ الْمَشْرِقِ، وَاخْتَبِئْ عِنْدَ نَهْرِ كَرِيثَ الَّذِي هُوَ مُقَابِلُ الأُرْدُنِّ،
فَتَشْرَبَ مِنَ النَّهْرِ. *وَقَدْ أَمَرْتُ الْغِرْبَانَ* أَنْ *تَعُولَكَ* هُنَاكَ.
فَانْطَلَقَ *وَعَمِلَ حَسَبَ كَلاَمِ الرَّبِّ* وَذَهَبَ فَأَقَامَ عِنْدَ نَهْرِ كَرِيثَ الَّذِي هُوَ مُقَابِلُ الأُرْدُنِّ.
وَكَانَتِ *الْغِرْبَانُ* تَأْتِي إِلَيْهِ *بِخُبْزٍ وَلَحْمٍ* *صَبَاحاً وَبِخُبْزٍ وَلَحْمٍ* *مَسَاءً،* وَكَانَ يَشْرَبُ مِنَ النَّهْرِ.
وَكَانَ بَعْدَ مُدَّةٍ مِنَ الزَّمَانِ أَنَّ النَّهْرَ يَبِسَ لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يَكُنْ مَطَرٌ فِي الأَرْضِ.
​*خلي بالك وجبة صباحًا ووجبة مساءً ... يعني وجبات طازجة *

*الغربان آكلت اللحم ... يأمرها الله أن تحمل اللحم لإطعام إنسان *

*أقول لك الله بيتدخل وبسرعة وبمجد ... أعمال الله تسير حتى إن إختفى الانسان من المشهد *

*************************************

*مرة أخري *
*ماذا إستخدم الله لتوصيل الرسالة لبلعام *
*عندما لم يرى الملاك ... ولم يكن حوله إنسان يستخدمة الله *
*إستخدم ... أتان *
العدد 22 : 28 
*ففتح الرب فم الأتان* فقالت لبلعام: 
«ماذا صنعت بك حتى ضربتني الآن ثلاث دفعات»

​*************************************

*مرة ثالثة *
*إستخدم الرب غلام معه خمس خبزات وسمكتين لإشباع الآلاف *

*وعندما لم يوجد من يستخدمة أوجد سمكًا مشويا وخبز لإطعام التلاميذ ليلاً*
يوحنا 21 : 9 
فلما خرجوا إلى الأرض نظروا جمرا موضوعا *وسمكا* موضوعا عليه *وخبزا*.​ 


Libertus قال:


> انا يهمني الكلمة اللي قلتيها دي: *من غيرك هو شغال*


 
*ينال الانسان بركة الاشتراك في عمل الرب ... الذي لا يتوقف على أي إنسان *

*ماذا فعل الرب عندما قال بطرس أن الرب يدفع الجزية ولم يتقدم أحد لدفع الجزية *

*أمر سمكة تحمل في فمها إستارًا لتمسك سنارة بطرس *

*لقد آمن بطرس أنه ذاهب لإصتياد سمكة بفمها إستارًا ... قبل أن تمسك السمكة في السنارة *

*الإيمان بقوة الله ... قبل إختبارها *
متى 17 : 27 
ولكن لئلا نعثرهم اذهب إلى البحر وألق صنارة 
*والسمكة* التي تطلع أولا خذها ومتى فتحت *فاها* تجد *إستارا* فخذه وأعطهم عني وعنك».
​*قصَّة أعجبتني *

*رفع أحدهم يده وأشار لمن يخاطبهم وقال *

*في يدي ساعة من ذهب من يأتي إليَّ سيأخذها *

*لم يتحرك أحد من الحاضرين لكن طفلة صغيرة تقدمت *

*وفتحت يده وأخذت الساعة الذهبية وسط ذهول الجميع لقد آمنت فنالت *

*أخي لقد صدق الانسان في وعده ... أفلا نثق في إلهنا القدير فننال بركاته المُعـَّدة لنا *

*أحبائي ... كثيرًا ما نفقد الكثير ... بسبب قلَّه الايمان ... لنثق في الرب كثيرًا... فنحصد بركات أكثر *

يوحنا 20 : 29 
قال له يسوع: «لأنك رأيتني يا توما آمنت *طوبى للذين آمنوا ولم يروا*».
​.


----------



## fredyyy (12 أبريل 2013)

*آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه *

*يا بحر يا مدَّوخ البحارة *

*تجري فيك الناس بالشبكة والسنارة *

*يعودوا وإيدهم فاضية. ما ينفش معاك شطارة *

*لكن ربنا يأمر تبعت سمكك يقطع الشبك فنشكره **بحرارة *

*تقول سمكة بطرس أموت وأنا بطيع الرب وما أخليش الناس حيرانة *

*يسيب العشار فلوسة ويتبعك ومش خايف ولاده تنام جعانة *

*يا صخرة ما ينفعش معاك نفسي تمشي وتقول **عطشانة *

*تحط الفقيرة فلسين لربنا وترجع تنام وهيه فرحانة *

*تقول بأستثمر فلوسي عند إليِّ مخازنه مليانة *

*ثقي فيه يا نفسي ديمـا هتكوني كسبانة *

*معاك في العمق تبقى نفوسنا رويانة *

*على كلمتك شبكتي ترجع مليانة *

*خلص نفوس جيالك حيرانة *

*تنال حياة وتبقى فرحانة *



*مييين *
*يقول للرب معايا *
*آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين *

.​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (12 أبريل 2013)

fredyyy قال:


> *آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه *
> 
> *يا بحر يا مدَّوخ البحارة *
> 
> ...





*أنا أقول معاك 
آمين ، آمين ، آمين 
الرب يسوع يزيدك نعمة فوق نعمة أستاذى فريدى 
ويحميك من عدو الخير
أشكرك كثيراً من اجل مشاركاتك الرائعة التى اشبعتنى روحياً 
يا رب ثبتنى على الإيمان بك  إلى آخر قطرة دماء فى حياتى*​


----------



## هشام المهندس (12 أبريل 2013)

أيها الإله العظيم الذي تعذبت على خشبة الصليب من أجل خطاياي كن معي.

 يا يسوع المسيح بصليبك المقدس ارحمني.

 يا يسوع المسيح بصليبك المقدس نجني من كل أذى.

 يا يسوع المسيح بصليبك المقدس نجني من كل سلاح ماض.

 يا يسوع المسيح بحق صليبك المقدس نجني من كل خطية مميته

 يا يسوع المسيح بحق صليبك المقدس أوصلني إلى طريق الخلاص.

يا يسوع المسيح بحق صليبك المقدس نجني من كل خطر جسدي أو روحي.

 يا يسوع المسيح بقوة صليبك المقدس كن تعزيتي وقويني على حمل الشدائد لأجل محبتك.

 يا يسوع المسيح بقوة صليبك المقدس نجني من نار جهنم وأورثني الآخرة الصالحة.

 يا يسوع المسيح بقوة صليبك المقدس زدني إيمانًا وثبتني بمحبتك إلى الأبد

 لصليبك يا سيدي نسجد ولقيامتك المقدسة يا رب نمجد.

 بحق ميلادك العجيب ودمك الثمين وموتك على الصليب لأجل خطاياي احفظني .

 احفظني يا يسوع لأنك قادر أن تقودني إلى طريق الخلاص واجعلني أن أكون من مختاريك 

آمين


​


----------



## fredyyy (12 أبريل 2013)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> *أنا أقول معاك **
> آمين ، آمين ، آمين *​*
> ​أشكرك كثيراً من اجل مشاركاتك الرائعة التى اشبعتنى روحياً
> 
> يا رب ثبتنى على الإيمان بك إلى آخر قطرة دماء فى حياتى​*


 
*كلام الرب ما فيش أجمل منه ... كلام للبنيان *
مزمور 107 : 9 
لأنه *أشبع* نفسا *مشتهية* *وملأ نفسا جائعة خبزا*

مزمور 17 : 15 
أما أنا فبالبر *أنظر* وجهك. *أشبع* إذا استيقظت بشبهك.

مزمور 22 : 26 
يأكل *الودعاء* *ويشبعون*. *يسبح* الرب طالبوه. *تحيا* قلوبكم إلى الأبد.

مزمور 103 : 5 
الذي *يشبع* بالخير عمرك *فيتجدد* مثل النسر شبابك.

إشعياء 58 : 11 
*ويقودك* الرب على الدوام *ويشبع* في الجدوب نفسك 
*وينشط* عظامك فتصير *كجنة* ريا *وكنبع* مياه لا تنقطع مياهه.

​*وعد الرب لكِ **أنكِ *
*تنظري وجه الرب ... ويحيا قلبك ... ويتجدد مثل النسر شبابك ... ويقودك الرب ... وينشط لكِ عظامك *

*فتكون النتيجة *
*تسبحي الرب ... والناس بتسبيحك يسبحوا الرب *
*وتصير كجنة ريا ... أي راحة لمن حولك وفرح لكل من يراكِ *
*وتصيري نبع مياة ... يرتوي من كلامك الآخرين ويفيض فمك بالنعمة *

*نعم ستثبتين ... وسيكملك ... ويقويكِ ... ويمكنِك *
1كورنثوس 1 : 8 
الذي *سيثبتكم* أيضا إلى النهاية بلا لوم في يوم ربنا يسوع المسيح.

2تسالونيكي 3 : 3 
أمين *هو الرب* الذي *سيثبتكم* ويحفظكم من الشرير.

1بطرس 5 : 10 
*وإله كل نعمة* الذي دعانا إلى مجده الأبدي في المسيح يسوع،
بعدما تألمتم يسيرا، هو *يكملكم، ويثبتكم، ويقويكم، ويمكنكم.*
​.


----------



## fredyyy (12 أبريل 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> أيها الإله العظيم الذي تعذبت على خشبة الصليب من أجل خطاياي كن معي.​
> يا يسوع المسيح بصليبك المقدس ارحمني.​
> يا يسوع المسيح بصليبك المقدس نجني من كل أذى.​
> يا يسوع المسيح بصليبك المقدس نجني من كل سلاح ماض.​
> ...


 
*إستجب يارب لصلاة عبدك *

*نجي نفسه إحفظ حياته إحميه من كل الأشرار *

*أنر طريقه بنور وجهك إفتح فكره على المكتوب متـِّعه برضاك *


*أخي الحبيب *
*لك أن تنال كل ما صليت من أجله ... لأن الرب سمع ... وصلاتك وصلت إليه ... كن مطمئن* 

.


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (13 أبريل 2013)

fredyyy قال:


> *كلام الرب ما فيش أجمل منه ... كلام للبنيان *
> مزمور 107 : 9
> لأنه *أشبع* نفسا *مشتهية* *وملأ نفسا جائعة خبزا*
> 
> ...



*
القلب النقـــــــــــــــى يكون كلامه نقيــــــــــــــــا، ويكون فكره أيضًا نقيـــــــــــا، 

لأن الفكر يصدر عن القلب،

 والكلام يصدر عن القلب، . 

"الإنسان الصالح، من كنز قلبه الصالح يخرج الصلاح" (لو 6: 45)
*


----------



## aymonded (13 أبريل 2013)

أعتذر بشدة على غلق الموضوع لأنه طال بدون جدوي وتشعب جداً 
وكمان مش يصح على وجه الإطلاق إهانة أحد أو التعدي عليه بسبب أفكاره
وأن كنا نؤمن حقاً أن الله خلق الإنسان حرّ وخلقه على صورته كشبهه فكيف نهينه بأي شكل أو صورة
حتى ولو جدف على الله، فمن نحن لنُدين عبد غيرنا، هو لمولاه يثبت او يسقط ولكنه سيثبت لأن الله قادر أن يثبته
وليس واحد فينا بلا خطية، حتى لو دخل في خبرة حلوة مع الله فهو ليس معصوماً من أن يُخطئ أو حتى يمرض روحياً
وأن قسونا على الآخرين فأن الله له الحق أن يؤدبنا لكي لا نتطاول على عبيده الذين يحبهم ويعزهم جداً
لأننا لم ولن نكون أفضل قط، بل نحن رُحمنا مثلهم تماماً وليس لنا أن نغصب أحد على شيء قط

*ملحوظة هامة جداً:* رجاء أن لا يُأخذ كلامي في إطار عام لأن ليس كل من كتبوا او اتمسحت ردودهم 
أخطأوا في شيء قط، لكن مسح التعليقات بناء على صاحب النقاش (جوني) لأنه لا يقصد كل ما كتبه في معناه الحرفي
ورجاء أن لا يزعل أحد من حذف تعليقه لأنه غير مقصود شخصياً، بل صاحب الأمر والنقاش طلب حتى حذف مشاركاته في الموضوع
  أقبلوا مني جميعاً كل احترام وتقدير، كونوا جميعاً معافين باسم الرب إلهنا آمين
_________________

رجاء عدم فتح الموضوع مرة أخرى ولا أي إضافة من المشرفين
​


----------

